# It's Snowing Outside!



## Care4all (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year!

got a huge storm coming in tomorrow....may dump a foot and a half of snow, on top of the 2-5'' we are suppose to get today...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 1, 2010)

So very pretty.  Love looking at the stuff from inside my nice warm room, with a nice cup of hot chocolate and pepermint


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 1, 2010)

and all I get is rain.......I already hate the new year and it just started......woke up to doggie dodo in the hall and it's been downhill from there....


----------



## Care4all (Jan 1, 2010)

lovely looking at it from the inside of the home with fireplace going too!


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 1, 2010)

It snows in Maine?  Here's a picture of the latest snowfall in Arkansas:


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 1, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> It snows in Maine?  Here's a picture of the latest snowfall in Arkansas:



You know, I could take care of that for you, all I need is one big hotflash...lol


----------



## KissMy (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah Baby! It's Snowing Big Time! 2" accumulation on the ground already. It's going to be a white Christmas. Man, I got to start shopping today!


----------



## waltky (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah...

... supos'ed to get some snow here later today...

... might even get a white Christmas.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 23, 2017)

No, s'not.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)

Everything is just ice here this morning.  We had some snow and then it turned to freezing rain, and the ice is coated on everything, including the roads.  Getting to Dunkin Donuts for my coffee this morning was an adventure, even trying to walk through the parking lot to get to the door!  I should have worn my ice skates!


----------



## KissMy (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Everything is just ice here this morning.  We had some snow and then it turned to freezing rain, and the ice is coated on everything, including the roads.  Getting to Dunkin Donuts for my coffee this morning was an adventure, even trying to walk through the parking lot to get to the door!  I should have worn my ice skates!


Ice skating holding hot coffee might get dicey.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 23, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Yeah Baby! It's Snowing Big Time! 2" accumulation on the ground already. It's going to be a white Christmas. Man, I got to start shopping today!


necroed a 7 y/o weather thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2017)

KissMy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is just ice here this morning.  We had some snow and then it turned to freezing rain, and the ice is coated on everything, including the roads.  Getting to Dunkin Donuts for my coffee this morning was an adventure, even trying to walk through the parking lot to get to the door!  I should have worn my ice skates!
> ...



I'm still drinking ice coffee!


----------



## KissMy (Dec 24, 2017)

It's Snowing again this morning. Little girls next door & the dogs played in the snow all day long yesterday. They turned all the snow in our front yards into snow balls, snow angles & snow people.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 24, 2017)

We had snow Friday night, rained all afternoon yesterday and melted every single flake.  Supposed to get a foot tomorrow, starting very early in the morning and going all day.
The kids who get sleds will be happy, anyway.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 24, 2017)

We got more snow again yesterday. Kids have been sledding.  It's already a White Christmas.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY! HO...HO...HO!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

We got a little snow yesterday morning.  We probably have about 1-1/2 or 2 inches on the ground, not much snow at all.  It is supposed to get frigid cold this week.  It is a balmy 22 degrees right now!  It's the wind chill that gets you though!


----------

